# fat little birdies!



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

sweet heart sadie getting all ready for birdy bedtime. queue beak grinding, fluffed up feathers and SNUGGLES.









sadie waiting for her daddy to get home. she sits on top of the play cage and waits for him. aaaaaand then queue the flock call when he pulls into the driveway.









"hi, archie" *sings happy birthday*









my cute, fat little birdies (i'm looking at you, sadie)









he's so handsome, isn't he?


----------



## Lovemybirdies (Jan 16, 2013)

Awwee, your birds are so cute. I love how Sadie waits at the window for her daddy to come home. I am constantly amazed at how smart our little tiels are!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

They're so cuuuuute! ^^


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww, very cute pics.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i love your babies!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Those are great photos! What cute birds you have. <3


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks everyone! the funniest thing happened at like midnight, i heard archie starting to sing to himself, so i got them out and sat them on their rope perch that is attached to their cage door. sadie kept putting her head down for archie to preen her (he never does, just nips at her haha) so she sticks her head right under his tail and started rolling her head. it was funny! i got a picture of it!



















"is it playtime yet mum? we don't wanna sleep!"












ollieandme said:


> i love your babies!


i love yours! they're so cute!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Sadie must've been desperate 
i rescued mine from a night fright a week or so ago, and they were totally ready to come out even though it was like 2am. think again birdies


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's so funny:lol:
Your birds are such cuties and Sadie's mutation is so cute it's my favorite one


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh Sadie that is priceless! 'Your not going to preen or scratch me...fine! I'll do it myself!!!" :rofl:
Love that photo


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> Sadie must've been desperate
> i rescued mine from a night fright a week or so ago, and they were totally ready to come out even though it was like 2am. think again birdies


hahaha could you imagine the attitudes on them if they were allowed to stay up from 2am?! no thanks. mine were out for a few minutes when i took those photos, and then woke up at 5ish when my fiance left for work and sadie was flock calling her daddy. i made sure not to on cover them until around 11am this morning, because they would have been so tired otherwise.



Baruch said:


> That's so funny:lol:
> Your birds are such cuties and Sadie's mutation is so cute it's my favorite one


aww, thank you 



Mezza said:


> Oh Sadie that is priceless! 'Your not going to preen or scratch me...fine! I'll do it myself!!!" :rofl:
> Love that photo


hahaha, i'm sure that's what she was thinking!  and thanks!


----------

